# Emotiva



## bwinders (Feb 9, 2008)

Not trying to be a fanboy for Emotiva but has anyone in the audioworld really looking at them as a serious contender in the realm of pre/pro and amps? I have to say I have been impressed so far with this company right now they are able to keep prices low, offer great customer service and kranking out products that not only meet today's ht/music demands but tomorrows as well. Most budget friendly company I have dealt with to date!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Do you own any of their equipment or are you looking seriously at a particular piece?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd also like to know how they stack up. Seem to have a pretty big internet following, but ...???

I've really been considering the XPA-2 myself.


----------



## bwinders (Feb 9, 2008)

I was very skeptical at 1st but realized that I am not a fan of all the flashy advertising, middle man, and low quality mass-produced gear you SOMETIMES get. So I decided to pull the trigger on the lpa-1 to see what the fuss is all about. 
It really makes me angry to compare this amps performance per dollar to the rest of my system equipment. I realize everyone has to get paid and that's not a problem but I always feel I'm getting ripped off by at least half of the total cost of the product in regards to performance. 
As you know, unless you are not the average joe its possible for you to go the separates route and pay $5000 for an amp but for me this was a no brainer. 
I know of a thread where someone spilled a coke down in their amp and emotiva replaced it for free! Where have you ever heard of that happening!!!!!
Sorry to for the rant :hissyfit:but I just believe this company actually is on the customer's side for a change.:jump:


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Emotiva is the Walmart of Home Theater selling what seems to be a decent value for a fair price and is made in China which pays little money and keeps cost down. The real test is time so lets see what happens in 5 years to see how the gear holds up but for now I am not going to gamble. Many hate China and its products and also hate Walmart for its relationship with China but I am not one of them, if I can get a good product at a fair price that is safe and reliable I am all in no matter where it is made but HT and Audio gear is alot different than buying a file cabinet or pair of Shoes. Time after time it is proven over and over that here is always some issue that comes up with products from China so I need more time to decide for myself if its all it touts itself to be.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Emotiva has been around now for about 5 years and their products have faired very well thus far. I have been very impressed with their offerings. I don't think they have too many issue or unhappy customers. Their service and support has also been excellent. I recommend giving them consideration. If I had room for separates, I would probably own the UMC-1 (when available) and the XPA-5.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

I bought a LPA-1 a few months ago and am completely satisfied. Good clean sound, seems to be made like a tank and priced well.As I understand it they own a portion of the factory in China and the owner goes there periodically to check on things. It's not like they just farm out the work to China, they have a vested interest in it being done correctly. Hey, they give you a 30 day money back guarantee, how could you go wrong? These guys remind me of the Oppo and Hsu companies.
I have a UMC-1 on pre-order so I can hopefully get in on the first shipment.


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

As an emotiva owner, I can assure you that you can't go wrong with Emotiva. They are building superior quality products. You really need to see/hear them for yourself, I promise you you will be impressed. 

As with most things sound related, whether you like the sound is completely subjective. But there will be no doubt regarding build quality and the quality of the components. For the record, I find my LMC-1/LPA-1 combo to be very transparent, not apparently adding to or subtracting from the sound at all. I'm most impressed with the pinpoint imaging and tight, controlled sound these produce. My soundstage seemed to get both deeper and much, much wider. 

I recently upgraded the amp to the IPS-1 (purchased used) and all the same qualities were there with a bit more revealing detail. On a good recording you can hear the singer's breath and you can hear the wood in a wood instrument and the brass in the horns. It's that good where it can transcend the media and put a band right there in YOUR room!!!

With a 30 day trial, you've got nothing to lose. Give them a try! If you're local to Westchester County, NY I'd be happy to let anyone come and have a listen.


----------



## Steve. (Oct 26, 2007)

superchad said:


> Emotiva is the Walmart of Home Theater selling what seems to be a decent value for a fair price and is made in China which pays little money and keeps cost down. The real test is time so lets see what happens in 5 years to see how the gear holds up but for now I am not going to gamble. Many hate China and its products and also hate Walmart for its relationship with China but I am not one of them, if I can get a good product at a fair price that is safe and reliable I am all in no matter where it is made but HT and Audio gear is alot different than buying a file cabinet or pair of Shoes. Time after time it is proven over and over that here is always some issue that comes up with products from China so I need more time to decide for myself if its all it touts itself to be.


That's a little harsh don't you think ? Not the best analogy since ALL internet direct companies manufacture most if not all of their products in China or elsewhere in Asia. Some companies like AV123 and Emo do own a stake and have a vested interest in operations and manufacturing while others are simply the "middle man" for lack of a better word and have a large OEM make their product. The only exceptions are some smaller subwoofer companies that do virtually everything in house. My friend owns an IPS 1 and I've had it in my system. It's a great amp for the money and while it would never replace my core 2 channel system the Emo gear is at the top of my list when I make use of my pre-amp's Theater Bypass mode in the near future. My entire system is made in the US or Canada but that comes at a premium, the Emo gear is excellent for the money and I wouldn't hesitate integrating their receivers or pre-pros in my system to expand to 5.1.


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

I said it looked like a decent value at a fair price so that doesnt sound harsh to me.....that is what Wallmart is famous for..... for the most part decent products at a fair price.


----------



## Brian Bennett (Aug 8, 2007)

I own the MMC-1 preamp/processor and the XPA-5.
If you stuck a "Krell" label on the front your guest HT enthusiast would be excited about the "new line". 

They are audiophile components, not Circuit City stock. My XPA-5 AB Amp weighs ca 70lbs (if mass is a quality measure), has milled Al chasis components and very clean layout. The 200 WPC x 5 rating speaks for itself. I find the sound is top notch and the their prices speak for themselves. I encourage anyone shopping for 2 channel or HT components to have a looksee. I will likely buy their 2 channel amp for another system. The MMC-1 is intuitive to setup and operate, also has milled Al chasis components, and is very flexible. Even the included remote which is built like a tank has milled Al components. Looking under the hood they did not skimp on circuit components. The DSP when active is a bit noisy. For all but the most critical listening this is a non-issue. There is a very transparent direct signal 2 channel mode which I really like. The 2 channel amp has received great reviews but I have not seen one in person. The switches feel solid and the i/o terminals are what you would expect from the best.


As far as the China issue, all the big IC Fabs are within their borders or moving there. When another country surfaces with lower labor, it will all move there. 

As soon as I have the time, I hope to post a review with pics.


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

When you can find Emotiva gear at Walmart, let me know.... :coocoo:

In all seriousness, how many of us were at one time hung up on the "more expensive = better" belief system. After trying many, many thousands of dollars worth of equipment in my system, I've come to the realization that all audio gear needs to be heard in YOUR room, will all of YOUR associated equipment. So much is dependant on synergy between the components from the source all the way to the speakers. Not to mention that sound is a very subjective thing. What sounds good to me might sound horrible to you and vice versa. And I've been pleasantly surprised to find , from time to time, that it wasn't always the most expensive equipment that sounded the best to me.

What I look for in equipment is equipment that sounds like "the real thing". The closer something sounds to the original (pianos sound like real pianos, horns sound like real horns, percussion sounds and feels like percussion, vocals sound like humans), the better for me. 

I suggest before you comment on a manufacturer or their products, you actually see, touch and hear them for yourself. Otherwise you are speaking from a lack of information, and purely on speculation. It's generalizations like these that make a person seem uneducated and leads to inflamatory exchanges. 

In the case of Emotiva, I'd say they perform (for me, at least) at a level that far exceeds their price point. But I suggest that anyone interested in their gear or a competitors gear try the equipment in their home, in thier setup without any influence from peers, salespeople, etc. to determine what sounds best to your ears. 

Ultimately, we're in this hobby for our own pleasure, so try/buy what sounds best to YOU and fits your budget.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

Aren't they working on a new processor to replace/enhance the MMC-1 processor? Right now I'm leaning toward an Integra DTC-9.8, but if Emotiva comes out with something in the next few months that decodes all of the advances codecs, provides video upscaling, and is as good as their other products from a quality and competitive standpoint, I'd definitely be interested.


----------



## Brian Bennett (Aug 8, 2007)

There is a new processor , they are expecting to release oa new unit this summer. The MMC-1 has the option to upload new firmare via serial port so I am not sure that the ever-changing tide of new codecs is too big of a concern. The new processor will have he 1.3 HDMI which handles the sound as well as the picture. I don't have any other details. I have the 40% buy back option with my MMC-1 so this may be an option if I feel the need, though I doubt I will. I prefer direct access buttons, but the next prep/pro appears it will have less of these. I run RCA and Digi so the the 1.3 HDMI sound doesn't factor into my needs. I have read that 1.3 has an improved color management, but don't know the details.


B


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

Thanks, Brian. I'm not buying until the summer at least (need to finish the basement first), so I'll definitely be checking this out. 

Dave


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

it has been pushed back to fall now, a friend called them and I think he said they are behind schedule with some chip for it so that could mean just this side of Christmas.....so far.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't think they have a date set yet. This is the last thing Dan said about delivery on their forum.


*Honestly, we're getting closer. Our biggest concern is built around the fact that the chips may be somewhat different than what we expected, and that we will need to compensate for that. 'Compensating' could mean a lot of things, and we are just hesitant to make any promises until the real deal is in our hands and we know for sure.*

*The UMC-1 is coming. It's a real thing. The XMC-1, too. It's taking much longer than anyone dreamed, but when it's all said and done, you'll all be gloriously happy watching and listening with your new gear.

It's that much more important to us, too.*

I have one on preorder so I hope it's not too long.


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

I've owned the LMC-1/LPA-1 combo in the past. It was a nice combo, sure the LMC-1 had it's problems functionaly, but you learned to work around them. Would I recommend them to someone, **** YES. The LPA-1 is hands down the best deal in audio (for an amplifier) at $499.


----------



## xcapri79 (Jun 7, 2008)

intelonetwo said:


> I've owned the LMC-1/LPA-1 combo in the past. It was a nice combo, sure the LMC-1 had it's problems functionaly, but you learned to work around them. Would I recommend them to someone, **** YES. The LPA-1 is hands down the best deal in audio (for an amplifier) at $499.


I researched the market and I agree with that assessment. I'm expecting to receive the LPA-1 on Monday to power my Polk Audio LSi system. I'll let you know how it sounds next week.


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

Sweet. Good to hear. Good luck with the LPA-1. The only deal I know of better than the LPA is going to be one of those Samsung, Panasonic, Teac, Sony, etc, etc, digital receivers with 7 channels of amplification. Where you can use all the channels as a power to your receiver or processor.


----------



## xcapri79 (Jun 7, 2008)

intelonetwo said:


> Sweet. Good to hear. Good luck with the LPA-1. The only deal I know of better than the LPA is going to be one of those Samsung, Panasonic, Teac, Sony, etc, etc, digital receivers with 7 channels of amplification. Where you can use all the channels as a power to your receiver or processor.


From a total technology point of view, I think that the modern receivers receivers you mentioned are great deals but in terms of low distortion amplification I haven't seen them rated for 4 ohm speakers, and rated as high as the amps are for all channels at once.


----------



## ahogg (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum, but would like to put in my two cents about my experience with electronics, what little that may be. I looked at Rotel equipment years ago, and really liked what I saw, but being of little means, could not justify the expense. I was disappointed for awhile, but settled for a Denon A/V receiver which has been okay so far. However, I am still interested in investing in high quality components, but still keep running into the money issue. This is what brings me to this discussion. I've been looking very seriously at Emotiva equipment, and everything I've read so far is positive, except for the "made in China" issue. But I remind myself--I specifically remember looking on the back of the Rotel A/V receiver that I was looking at years ago, and seeing the dreaded manufacturing plate, "made in China." Imagine my utter shock to see that. However, I allowed the discovery to sink in for a few days, and I didn't necessarily conclude that it was a hunk o junk that somebody wanted $2k for. I figured that in some corner of China there is a level of manufacturing that far surpasses the sub-par products that we've grown to love/hate. Not a day goes by where society doesn't sink further into the through-away line of thinking. That all being said, my question is this: Can anyone provide solid, conclusive evidence that would cause me to do a 180, and stay far far away from Emotiva equipment? In other words, does the fact that it's made in China have anything at all to do with the quality of their products, and their customer service support? We are taking price completely off the table. I'm not trying to be contrary to any particular one on this forum. I really would like to hear as many rock solid cases of dissatisfied customers as I can to factor in to the decision making process. I welcome any comments.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HomeTheaterShack.
Far too many components are made in China for there to be a blanket assessment about products made there. Most everything that Apple offers is made in ROC. As are many other electronics. More are than are not it would seem.

On the whole, these electronics are made in state of the art massively automated manufacturing plants.
Emotiva makes a quality product and there is no reason not to purchase their wares if the fact they are made in ROC is your only holdup.

In truth, very few of the major Japanese CE companies are actually still manufacturing their products in Japan. Given Japan has one of the highest paid workforces in the World, it is easy to see the cost benefit to outsourcing to low labor Countries. Most are now made in China, Malaysia, Taiwan, etc.. I will say that those that are made in Japan tend to be the flagship models or the first generation of a new technology.

In truth, I do value when a product is made in Japan as opposed to being outsourced. Same with American CE companies. For example, I was quite happy that Onkyo's 05 Series were initially made in Japan. In fact there was a feature in UK's Home Cinema Choice about Onkyo's Plant there and featured pictures of the manufacture of TX-SR805, 875 and 905's. I also liked that Pioneer's initial BDP's were made in Japan. This being another example of a new technology initially being built in a Country with a highly paid/trained labor force.

However, all Onkyo Series since the 05 Series have been built in Malaysia including the upscale Integra products. Same with Pioneer BDP's with the exception of the flagship BDP-09 which is made in Japan. Most Denon products are made in Japan. And the vast majority of Marantz gear, especially AVR's, are now made in ROC.

Again, Emotiva makes a quality product. I am especially fond of the XPA-2 as it contains the same 1.2 kVA toroidal transformer and same amount of capacitance as the 5 channel XPA-5. The reason they are the same price I suppose. All the same, the entire line has engendered a great deal of enthusiasm and supporters. They have been building gear for years and have many satisfied customers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ahogg (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi JungleJack,

I appreciate your input on my question. I haven't actually done an intensive study on the issue of where things are actually made, as that's not my field, and I don't have time. However, I do sell commercial equipment for the metal fabrication industry, and we run into the same thing all the time. More and more products are being manufactured in China. We have seen some quality issues with specific vendors that will remain unnamed, but not so much so that people are breaking down the door to get their money back. At least not yet. I agree wholeheartedly with what you said about how difficult it is to actually pinpoint any variable whatsoever about manufacturing in China. In fact, that's kinda what I was getting at in my initial email. Rotel is high dollar equipment in my book, although small potatoes to some. I find it hard to believe that the company would survive for any length of time if the quality wasn't there. 

Thanks again for your response, and I will look even more seriously at Emotiva equipment.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Again, I would focus on the XPA-2. It really is a powerhouse and tremendous value. Especially at the current sale price.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

In general I really don't think it matters much where something is manufactured. You can find high quality items made in the USA and low quality. Same can be said for most countries. I believe a companies track record and customer service will tell you volumes about the products quality.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

nova said:


> In general I really don't think it matters much where something is manufactured. You can find high quality items made in the USA and low quality. Same can be said for most countries. I believe a companies track record and customer service will tell you volumes about the products quality.


I bought a UPA-7 about a year ago - and couldn't be happier. It's a solid, well built amp.

Their customer service is great, IMHO.

Their performance is good too:

AUDIO PRECISION TEST DATA:
http://www.emotiva.com/upa7/UPA-7_8ohms.pdf


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

It may not matter, but I wonder the quality procedures that they follow. It's very easy for them to design a product with engineering standards, test it with satisfactory results, only to have the supplier change some component to cut corners on their cost and the profit margin. 

Metal from China in jewelry was recently found to have high traces of Cadmium. Toys with lead. If quality is not highly enforced, and parts are not checked with a 3rd party testing lab to confirm performance, then these things can happen. All this is very costly and affect the price the consumer sees on the product. Something to think about.

I'm not saying this to say that Emotiva engineers products this way, but they definitely have their hands full to ensure their quality stays great from an over seas supplier.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Jason, there have definitely been instances of companies in ROC using cheaper parts than are what specified by their Overseas Clients. This obviously varies from Company to Company in terms of how hands on the Customer is.

On the whole, it seems Emotiva has not had issues like these.  Some smaller Tube Amplifier Companies have had problems. China builds a great deal of the Tube Components available in the Hifi market.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Jason_Nolan said:


> I'm not saying this to say that Emotiva engineers products this way, but they definitely have their hands full to ensure their quality stays great from an over seas supplier.


I think you far underestimate the number of products made in China.

Besides, American companies create many substandard products due to low QC as well (perhaps not with lead and cadnium, etc - but a cold solder joint can happen on any continent!)

Just as much as poor QC can happy anywhere, good QC can too.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Specifically in the category of Hifi components, the number of Companies that still manufacture in North America are almost exclusively High End components. It is really down to Krell (even they have made a few components in ROC), Mark Levinson, Anthem (Canada), Bryston (Canada) Rogue Audio, and a few others. Some of the ID Companies make most of their gear here too (eD, Outlaw, etc)

Very few still manufacture in the US. Mondial Designs used to build in the States with their Aragon and Acurus lines. Before going out of business, they were critically acclaimed and I still have an Aragon Amplifier which I love. 

Again, on the whole, there are very few components that are still made in the US or Canada. With the Labor disparities and competition, it really is difficult to continue to compete with ROC, Malaysia, Korea, Taiwan, etc. 

Even the Japanese CE Companies manufacture most things off the Island. What is still made in Japan is usually flagship components and early generation builds of new technologies (BDP's, Flat Panels, etc,) Denon is one of the only who manufacture a good part of their lineup in Japan.

While I agree that regardless of place, failures can happen. Most of what is still built in North America and Western Europe are the most expensive components with the highest levels of build quality.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## legion1capone (Jan 30, 2010)

I own a USP1 and XPA2 and couldn't be happier. All the hype your hear about Emotiva's products is true. The gear is that good! Emotiva won 4 awards from home theatre hifi in 2009. They also have fantastic customer service. It makes me sick to think how much money other companies make from markups on a product, and better yet that people spend that much. I would love to know how much money it actually costs to build a $2000/$5000/$10,000 amp... because it definately isn't what they charge. I'll stick in the Emotiva camp thank you very much.


----------



## Stealthlude (Mar 28, 2011)

Ill add my 2 cents just because the OP seems in the same boat at me.

I have Polk
LSi9 Fronts
LSi7 Rears
LSiC Center

I was using Crown XLS series pro audio amps to power everything but the size and fan noise really started to irritate me.

I sold it all for an XPA-5 and it delivered the juice I needed. The reason I went with pro-audio amps in the first place was I couldn’t afford the higher end HT offerings. I didn’t really know any better or what brands were good, so I went with Crown amps because for the money, you get a lot of amplification.

For the money... I don’t think I could have done any better. Sounds great, saving space, no noise, and I would buy from them again.

I’m using a Pioneer 1120 as my pre-amp and it all worked out so well.


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

If it is a US manufacturer, there appears to be more of a concern if it is not made in the US.
Yet, many of us purchase products from Japanese companies that are manufactured or assembled in those very same countries.

I think it should be quite obvious by now, any 'reasonably priced' quality audio gear, in particular electronics, is not going to be made in North America. 

That is not to say, I have anything against those who prefer to purchase products only made in the USA, and totally support your conviction and right to do so.

It is unlikely Emotiva could be as successful otherwise. The only alternative would be a smaller niche market for those wanting high end entry gear built in the US. I can't fault them for their business sense.

From what I read, and see, what they produce seems to be of high caliber. As mentioned before, quality is only as good as those managing it, regardless of where the point of production is located.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I really do not think there are that many concerns about where Emotiva chooses to have their products manufactured. Same goes with other Brands that are manufactured in ROC, Malaysia, etc...

I have a somewhat expensive setup and the only things made in America or Japan are my Martin Logan Vantages, Stage, most of the Vistas (Cabinet made in ROC), my Aragon 8008bb, Denon DVD-3910, and my Pioneer BDP's which are made in Japan.

My Parasound Amplifiers are made in Taiwan and I think ROC, my OPPO's in ROC, my Onkyo in Malaysia, Martin Logan Descent i and Depth are I think made in ROC, and my Sony Displays are made in Mexico.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

I may have overstated the fact, but have seen it come up on several different forums. I don't see the issue either. Regarding the Denon, I don't think they are made in Japan anymore, except maybe some higher end models? Yamaha & Marantz manufacturing used to be exclusively in Japan. Back when Sony Trinitrons were considered the best TVs, they had assembly plants in Mexico supporting a production center in San Diego.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I am very happy with my Emotiva XPA-3/XPA-5 and UPA-1 amps. Great clean sound. I had purchased them about 2 years ago and going strong. I would highly recommend Emotiva. Great product


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

I've never heard them in a system, but certainly many rave reviews. I guess a few had problems here and there, but what hasn't?
Seems to be a first-class company also.


UPDATE:
Just picked up an XPA5 on Audiogon and am very pleased. Anybody who does not think even a good receiver can't use a jump start might be well surprised. Biggest improvements, dynamics, sound stage, and clarity.


----------



## Thunder240 (Mar 28, 2011)

Do you guys know of any A/B shootouts (either professional or enthusiast) between the Emo XPA-2 and some other name brand amps with similar specs?

I've got my eye set on the XPA-2 as an upgrade for my current Emo UPA-2, both for more power but also more musical detail and control. I realize that it'll be hard to beat the XPA-2 for price, but before I buy I'd like to consider some other options, especially used. One amp that was suggested to me recently was a used Parasound HCA-1500 (although the 3500 looks like its more on par with the XPA-2's power rating).

Anyhow, I did some searches and found plenty of reviews of the XPA-2 but surprisingly no A/B shootouts, which is really what I'd like to see. If you all know of some that I may have missed, please feel free to post links or PM.

Thanks!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have the XPA-1 Monoblocks paired with my ML Prodigy mains... XPA-3 powering my ML center and surrounds. These have stuck with me the longest of anything I have owned. I think I will be hard pressed to find anything that will perform any better.

As far as A/B testing, I am not sure many exist for amps. After reading about the A/B comparison between a Yamaha integrated amp and a pair of Pass Lab Aleph monoblocks, both on a pair of Duntech Marquis speakers, I am not sure there is much necessity in it.


----------



## Thunder240 (Mar 28, 2011)

Sonnie, interesting thread regarding A/B testing. My experience trying different amps on the same equipment is quite limited -- I'm in no position to dispute Peter Aczel's central thesis, that "if amplifiers A and B both have flat frequency response, low noise floor, reasonably low distortion, high input impedance, low output impedance, and are not clipped, they will be indistinguishable in sound at matched levels no matter what’s inside them." Since I'm talking about a 2 channel amp rather than a monoblocks, I think we'd want to add something about good channel isolation to the list of caveats, but otherwise, it sounds like the question gets reduced to whether the XPA amps meet the caveats listed (given the volume I expect to play my music at). 

From the reviews and testimonials I've read (including yours), it sounds like the answer is that the XPA does indeed meet the caveats. I did read one review (don't recall where) which complained a bit about the noise floor on the XPA being too high. Would you disagree with the reviewer? I also suspect that generally the distortion caveat is the most common caveat for modern, otherwise good amps to fail (eg "the amp sounds warm"). But for the XPA, it seems like consensus is that distortion is inaudible, and the amp sounds neutral to most ears. 

Your thread has left me with several other questions about differences in amps, but since they aren't specifically about the Emo, I'll save them at the risk of thread-jacking!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I certainly have not noticed any issues with the noise floor, although I am not near as critical as some others may be.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I've got two XPA-1's two XPA-5's and two UPA-5's and couldn't be happier with them. I've also had two XPA-2's but got rid of them due to my upgraditus fever. But all in all i'm not sure there is a better more willing company then Emotiva.:T


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I have 3 XPA-1s that are dead silent. Nada. Way quieter than MiniDSPs that are already considered pretty quiet.

The specs and Audio Precision data speak volumes about the XPA-1.

And anytime I've had technical questions, Emotiva has always provided what I've wanted. Fully driven voltage, max driven voltage, whatever.

With an XPA-1 your preamp and speakers will be the weaker links.

I could probably look at the output of an XPA-1 with SMAART, but the noise floor of the PC and audio card are probably higher than the XPA-1s noise floor.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Thunder240 said:


> But for the XPA, it seems like consensus is that distortion is inaudible, and the amp sounds neutral to most ears.


Low levels of distortion are generally inaudible... 

I am always confused when someone says neutral. Frequency Response? If so, it's flat.

Audio Precision data:
http://emotiva.com/xpa1/xpa1_8ohm.pdf
http://emotiva.com/xpa1/xpa1_4ohm.pdf


----------



## Thunder240 (Mar 28, 2011)

Roger, thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## erwinbel (Mar 23, 2010)

Thunder240 said:


> Do you guys know of any A/B shootouts (either professional or enthusiast) between the Emo XPA-2 and some other name brand amps with similar specs?


I have a pair of XPA-1 that do a nice job powering my Jamo R909.

The better is the enemy of the good (free translation of a dutch way of saying...)

http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/power-amplifiers/1479-pass-labs-x10005-monoblock-power-amplifier.html

Only $34,100 / pair
:R

I'd still get them of I were silly rich! Why not?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Sonnie nailed it. There is even a $10,000 Challenge for anyone who can tell the difference between 2 different Power Amplifiers when Level Matched. Do bear in mind that obviously not all Amplifiers are capable of outputting the same power and stability into lower impedances. Moreover, Build Quality makes a large difference in respect to long tern reliability.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

